# Dr. Larry Connor 11/17 Western NY



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

17 November, Wednesday, East Aurora, New York

Biology Driven Management

Western New York Beekeepers

contact: foxbrachmann at hotmail.com

6:30 pm

First Presbyterian Church at 9 Paine St (at Main St) in East Aurora. Parking is in the back, entering from Main Street.

The Wicwas Book Store will be set up for business. cash and checks accepted


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

.............this Wednesday..................


----------

